

Eyeglasses with Face Un-Recognition Function to Debut in Japan - mirimir
http://blogs.wsj.com/digits/2015/08/08/eyeglasses-with-face-un-recognition-function-to-debut-in-japan/

======
mirimir
This seems iffy. Maybe combined with CV Dazzle.[0]

[0] [http://cvdazzle.com/](http://cvdazzle.com/)

